# What New Armies Would You Like to See?



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Now there are plenty of awesome races and armies to choose from in Warhammer but I'm sure there are still other things people would like to see, new races or forces included in the game, be it other species like Gillmen or the Na'vi or something similar, races removed from the game like Chaos Dwarfs, Dogs of War or Kislev, or races only mentioned/only in other games like Araby, the Amazons, Albion or the equivalent of Americans

Personally I'd like to see the Albion Tribes become an army, especially their druids and the Giants of Albion making a return


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

As mentioned on another post "armies of the silk road" I'd like to see Araby, an Indian army (with perhaps an indian themed Daemon expansion), one or more Cathayan armies and a Nippon army. The key question is how would each army truly differ from other armies: not really much point in 'they look interesting but you're actually just playing Bretonnians/warriors of chaos/whatever with different minis'. Unlike 40K I'd actually like to see new armies for fantasy (for 40K I'd rather they did more development on what's there (and got rid of 2 or 3 of the variant space marine chapter codexes, but that's a pet peeve)).


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

I would love to see Kislev back in the game as an Empire expansion. I say expansion because it really is not an army that can stand on its own two feet. With gryphon legion and winged hussars in there it would give the Empire more attacking cavalry options. Also the inclusion of bears or bear riders would mean the Empire finally has a fear causing monster unit. To top it off the inclusion of ice-magic, though not that strong, would mean some diversity for the battle game.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

sartosa and barbarians/albion


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd be happy with a pdf for my chaos dwarves but failing that I'd really like to see more diversity within the beastman forces maybe a tribe of beasts more cat than goat or more bird than goat.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Albion Forces

HQ:
Cheiftain King Gorge (Wears full body and leg armor with a crown. Rides a horse and is armed with a sword and shield. He has a hatred for non-allied dragons, high points cost but very powerful)
Queen Bodeca (Chariot with a driver and a tall red haired woman with a spear and axe while wearing chainmail and a crown, high cost)
High Druid Dryst (Old an wizened appearance, uses a staff and carries a sacrificial knife, is always followed by five warriors who work as sacrifices, allowing him to kill them to gain casting dice, no armor and low combat ability but very powerful magic)
Druids (Able to ride Black Shuck, a large black dog, a horse, a Kelpie which is a slightly aquatic looking horse or a dragon*. Always armed with a staff, second weapon can be knife, powerful magic, quite high cost)
Neo-Druids (Neo-Druids come in either threes or fives, being similar in appearance to Druids. They are able to ride Horses only and are always armed with staffs. They are also able to wield a sword or knife. Neo-Druids are generally slightly more powerful in combat then druids. When casting magic, three or less Neo-Druids are considered to be a level 1 spellcaster while four or five Neo-Druids are a level two spellcaster)
Cheiftain (Able to ride Black Shuck, a large black dog, a horse, a Kelpie which is a slightly aquatic looking horse or a dragon*. Wears only a loincloth and can have warpaint like Savage Orcs or chainmail, armed with spears, clubs, swords, shields, axes, knives, javalin, sling or bow and can wear a helmet, low points, not too strong but customizable)

Troops:
Tribal Spearmen (Men armed with spears or javalins and shields, they are cheap but aside from the shields have no armor though can wear warpaint. They are able to use a second rank of spears on a charge)
Tribe Archers (Wildmen with Javalins, Slings or bows, no armor except warpaint, can take shields with javalins and slings though not with bows, medium price though accurate shots)
Wildmen (These models have swords, axes, knives, clubs or slings. They only wear warpaint and aren't able to take shields, though can take two weapons. They are subject to frenzy and are cheap)
Horsemen (Light Cavalry, medium points cost, wildmen only able to wear warpaint but can have helmets and shields. Able to use spears or bows)
Huntsmen (These models are skirmishers and can be armed with short bows and javalins, their quite expensive, but are faster moving than usual and are able to take poison arrows or javalins

Special Units:
Leprechaun Regiment (Odd choice I know but the Leprechauns are one of the most iconic creatures from Ireland and I couldn't pass over them, low level magic, low points cost, look like Warrick Davis)
Owlmen (Anthropomorphic Owls, one of the few flying units, unarmed but ogre sized with large claws, high points cost)
Chariot Units (Several Horse Drawn Chariots, severed heads attached to the sides, cheap and numerous, relatively powerful, lack armor like all the army)
Kelpie Riders (Heavy Cavalry, Kelpies are aquatic looking horses, medium points cost, wildmen only able to wear warpaint but can have helmets and shields. Able to use spears, swords or bows)


Rare Units:
Stone Circle (Magical Warmachine, looks like Stone Henge with several Druids inside the Circle casting Druid magic, high points cost, very powerful)
Giants of Albion (Much like the old Dogs of War Models, relatively high points, powerful)
Lake/Loch Monster (Based around Loch Ness Monster, shaped like a War Hydra but slightly bigger with one head and with a Howdah similar to the Stegadon, several tribesmen on top armed with Javalins, Spears or Bows, causes terror)

Note: The heads of enemy models can be used as an upgrade with any human unit (either carrying them or attached to a belt or such), when a unit, chariot or character with this upgrade is within 6' of a Druid or High Druid Dryst that Druid gets +1 dice when casting a spell
Note 2: Kelpies move faster than regular horses and add an extra attack to their riders, the same goes for Black Shucks.
* Note 3: The Dragon looks very similar to the traditional Welsh Dragon, with red scales, bat like wings, forked tongue and long forked tail, the picture below is nearly exactly what I had imagined:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/58/Welsh_Dragon_Memorial_Mametz_Wood.jpg

That's the best I could come up with and all I could think of for now


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I would like to see Kislev and Fishmen(for those who don't know them there are some stories in army books , basically they are a half fish and half man.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Chaos dwarves, Araby, Kislev and Telia (DoW) lists 

I thought fluff wise albion was virtually unpopulated? I'll be honest i don't really relish the thought of an ancient celt army, play ancients if you want that.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Cathay could stand to have an army. I think fishmen (that'd be sahuagin for you D&D folk out there) could be very cool, but it'd have to be done just right, otherwise it'd just be sort of goofy.

For a fishmen thing, I think making them children of Chaos would work quite well, and give an opportunity to put some very Lovecraftian things into the army.


----------



## R3con (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd Love to see some sort of Kislev army. 

Not so sure about Fishmen though, it would have to be done just right...


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd like to see Chaos Dwarfs and Kislev, so those people who have the models can actually do something with them! For myself, I'd like them to re-do the Dogs of War (for the same reason), with maybe an Estalian contingent thrown in for diversity.
An army I've been toying with in my feeble brain is an Empire army from Sigmar's time. Though the prospect of painting still MORE marauders as my core troops is a bit daunting!


----------



## crocodilesoldier (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishmen...:laugh:


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

> Not so sure about Fishmen though, it would have to be done just right...


check this out a guy made a whole fish army
http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~martincs/rick/fishmen/fishmen.html
some conversions
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ions+for+warhammer&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I would like to see Cathay/Nippon armies, I think it would make for some great looking models and more interesting fluff.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd really like them to redo the kislev codex, found it pretty poor when i read it through.

As for the race, most definitely araby for me, the indian theme could definitely work well however first they must make bretts and woodelves lovely and new


----------

